# Lounge > Sports, Health & Fitness >  Who here has quit vaping?

## jabjab

I started to vape during the pandemic and I really want to kick the habit as I think it tends to give me bouts of anxiety.

I have reduced the nicotine content to the lowest but I'm finding myself vaping as I watch tv because it's just so easy.

Who here has quit? Why did you quit? How did you quit?

----------


## bjstare

How? You could just you know stop buying vape stuff when you run out. Its not rocket science, just exercise some self control.

----------


## max_boost

Lol it’s not easy to quit anything. My gf is trying to quit by just slowly reducing the frequency. Good luck OP

----------


## jabjab

> Lol it’s not easy to quit anything. My gf is trying to quit by just slowly reducing the frequency. Good luck OP



I'm going on a work trip tomorrow so I'm not going to bring it with me, if it's not easily accessible for a week then I'll be good (fingers crossed) those damn flavors are getting good

----------


## ExtraSlow

Good luck sir!

----------


## mr2mike

A wise Asian man once told me the secret.
He bought a case of cigarettes and smoked it all in a day.
He'll never forget the ill feeling and never smoked after that.
Find the vape equivalent.

Or replace it with another vice.

- - - Updated - - -




> Lol it’s not easy to quit anything. My gf is trying to quit by just slowly reducing the frequency. Good luck OP



Sounds like you won't be banging in no time. Lol

----------


## bjstare

> Lol it’s not easy to quit anything. My gf is trying to quit by just slowly reducing the frequency. Good luck OP



I said it was simple, not easy haha. 

If OP is successful in not doing it while on the work trip, he’ll be off to the races. First two days are the worst.

----------


## ExtraSlow

Switch to cigarettes?

----------


## jutes

I hear meth and fentanyl are all the rage these days.

----------


## Kloubek

The first step is obviously to reduce the nic level to nothing so your body is no longer craving it physically. Then it's all about willpower of breaking the habit, rather than physical dependency. 

At that point, you just need to use the techniques that work for you. Cold turkey. Reduction. Replacing it with something else. Distraction techniques. Stuff like that.

----------


## shakalaka

Mind over matter. Good luck and be strong.

----------


## riander5

One time in stampede 2019 they were giving those vapes out everywhere. I got one and had the berry flavor. It tasted unreal and really went well with how my night was trending (getting hammered)

After that night I threw it out.

Use me as your case study if you want.

----------


## ExtraSlow

So did you quit yet?

----------

